

TIOBE Index for March 2014: F# on its way to the top 10 - dcg
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

======
lazyloop
Is it just me or does the TIOBE Index get more ridiculous every month?
Transact-SQL and F# above Ruby?

